# Your Favorite Two Photos from 2009



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a simple thread. Post your two favorite photos that you took in 2009.

Here's one from us, April 2009, Chichester Harbor:










In June 2009, a little mistake reading the tides strands us at the non-populated Newtown Quay for five hours (into the night):










All of our public galleries are at Sailing Voyage Images

Okay, who else has two favorite photos from 2009?


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Only two???

Week long sailing in the Virgin Islands, May of 2009. This picture was taken from a lookout off Route 20 overlooking Cruz Bay on St. John Island in the USVI.









Trip to Annapolis for the boat show in October (and to buy my boat) lead me on a trip to the Delaware coast for a photo op. This picture was taken off Costal Highway 1 over the ICW, Indian River Bay.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

krozet said:


> Only two???


Yes, only two! That makes it harder, but more focused. Hopefully, more can participate as well.

Excellent shot of Cruz Bay. I've spent weeks in the past on St. John (between Cinnamon Bay Campground and Maho Bay Tent Cottages), but now I swear to return only by boat. Love the snorkeling on that island, and the ferry hops to the BVI.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

2009 was a good cruising year for us. we had a great summer on the West coast. Hard to pick just two, but...

Sailing last May with our then-18month old grandaughter










And "the Aquarium" near Tenacatita, Mexico in February


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

We were leaving Tobermory, Ontario (Georgian Bay) one misty morning in June. This guy was ahead of us:










We were alone at Club Island, just East of Manitoulin in Georgian Bay:


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Two great memories of sailing the Chesapeake in 2009*


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Portoferraio on the Elba Island, Italia.










Marina de Alghero, west coast of Sardinia.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

A Florida sunrise from our dock:










Shore leave in the Bahamas:









'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## charlottea (Apr 29, 2006)

*Bras D'or Lakes 2009*


----------



## MtHopeBay (Jul 10, 2008)

*1st Pics*









1st sail on our 1st sailboat. Me at the helm. Mac showing us how.









1st pic of Eastwind underway


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Faster said:


> Sailing last May with our then-18month old grandaughter


Faster, the picture of your grand-daughter is great. She looks fully in control of the winch, and that high-wind clip-on system for the binky must have come from West Marine...


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

MtHopeBay said:


> 1st sail on our 1st sailboat. Me at the helm. Mac showing us how.


Good to see a Balboa out...

If you haven't yet, you might want to join the Cascadia sailing association email list-- Cascadia Sailing Association. It's for PNW sailors, but there's a good contingent in Oregon. In fact, I'm missing the meeting this week at the Sextant...


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Jim H said:


> Good to see a Balboa out on the Columbia...
> 
> If you haven't yet, you might want to join the Cascadia sailing association email list-- Cascadia Sailing Association. It's for PNW sailors, but there's a good contingent in Oregon and on the Columbia. In fact, I'm missing the meeting this week at the Sextant...


Jim,

Not to nit pick, but I believe that Mike's Balboa, "Eastwind", is pictured on Yaquina Bay in Newport, OR. BTW, thanks much for the Cascadia link.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have literally thousands of good photos from the past year but I guess my two favourite photos are this one, learning to sail (and discovering how great it is):









And I kinda like this one


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Izzy1414 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Not to nit pick, but I believe that Mike's Balboa, "Eastwind", is pictured on Yaquina Bay in Newport, OR. BTW, thanks much for the Cascadia link.


I stand corrected. I looked at a Balboa on the Columbia once, many years ago, and now I'm confabulating!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Thought this would be easy


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Two from our Long Island sound Trip. Great Salt Pond (Block Island) and a sub which appeared out of the fog on the Sound by New London.

Third is a Septemeber sunset on the Corsica River...Chester River on the Chesapeake

Dave

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/IMG_1480.jpg
http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/IMG_1475.jpg
http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/IMG_1554.jpg


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one from somewhere between Pentwater and Muskegon on Lake Michigan:










And here's another from a big storm we had in September in Grand Haven:


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Walt:
That shot with the red lighthouse is fantastic!!!
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

My two favorite are from 2008, but remain my two favorites. After 36 hours in a Force 10 Storm, we were elated just to be back in a safe port - with minimal damage to Paloma/


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

hey chef, thats not fair, you submitted 3!!


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Young Navigator










Looking for pirates and treasure.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## WhatTheFoley (Mar 30, 2009)

*Summer Sailing 2009*


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Chef,

Since I posted links and did not take up space with hhuge pictures....i used three.......**:**~~~~~~~~~


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

whats **:**~~~~~~~~~~ mean?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

When I type the symbols on my computer...it is a face sticking a tongue out....hahahah


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*fall sailing*

Ocean City, NJ


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Scewpile, solomon's island MD.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking boat Bermudahigh


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Great shots Brandon...I really like the first one alot...Is that you on the helm?


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Great shots Brandon...I really like the first one alot...Is that you on the helm?


Yea thanks for the compliment that's me helming, then my bro in law, sister and 
girlfriend
in the front. For some reason I look like I'm going bald haha.
We were finishing up a long offshore race. Had it locked up
the whole way, made a mistake and got passed within two boat
boat lengths of the finish by a 50 footer.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lot's of great shots here.. keep 'em coming!... let's have more kids on board!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

2009


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Faster said:


> let's have more kids on board!


As you wish...










and this too...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like a couple of keeners, Kwalt! nice....


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

nm nm


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kevin:

Looks like your enjoying your Irwin.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, some kids on my hobie










Some random kids in Clayton


----------



## toastchee (Mar 8, 2006)

Ha Brandon, that's Bernie's boat. (#2) we'll see you out there this spring & summer. BRRrrrrrrrrrrr!



Dan
D Fleet Derelict

-Suwanee
-Uno
-Finally
-Dissipation


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bermudahigh.....great looking boat. What is she. I lived in OC, NJ for 18 years down on Seaspray Rd. Where do you keep her. Feel free to PM me


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

A trip up the Hudson this past October.
1. Below Bear Mountain bridge
2. Almost home again.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hey Dave:*



chef2sail said:


> Bermudahigh.....great looking boat. What is she. I lived in OC, NJ for 18 years down on Seaspray Rd. Where do you keep her. Feel free to PM me


I'm right around the corner on the lagoon.
She's a 1964 Hinckley Bermuda 40. 
when did you leave? i've been here since 84. On Crescent before that.
best,
joe


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, great pictures-- good to see with all the snow outside. Keep them coming!


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea my friend Scott took the picture. My work interferes a lot
with the weekend races, dying for summer series to get here!!
See you out there. Man it's been cold!



toastchee said:


> Ha Brandon, that's Bernie's boat. (#2) we'll see you out there this spring & summer. BRRrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Dan
> D Fleet Derelict
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bermuda..I pmed you...you are by the CG station then. Beautiful classic boat


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

1 - for some reason I like this one
2 - sailing in the end of November


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Seal Bay, Vinalhaven, Maine (can you see the dog and the cat as well as the wife and the boy?)









My 11-year old son, trimming the spinnaker


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a couple from my Tuesday night race series. It's hard to pick only 2.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Anchored in Humpy Cove off of Resurrection Bay.










The Admiral is happy!!


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks Paul*

sorry, I didnt see your post.



PaulinVictoria said:


> That is a beautiful looking boat Bermudahigh


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Its two per post right? *

In St. Michaels









My two girls on the dingy in Fairlee Creek


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Really hard to pick just two. Out of the pictures I have uploaded online, here is one from a trip to Cape Lookout with some friends. One of my buddies got better photos from this trip than I did overall, but I like this one. We stayed overnight at Morehead City Yacht Basin before heading out to the Bight, and we were the only sailboat on a dock full of sportfishing boats and a 97-foot motoryacht:










This one is from this summer. At one point we had nine Pacific Seacrafts on our dock (out of 22 slips), representing every model the company currently builds. You can see a 31, two 34s, a 37, and two 40s in this picture. On the other side of the dock there's another 40, a 44, and a Pilothouse 32.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

SecondWindNC - That reverse-transom (2nd from the left) stands out like a sore thumb amongst the PSC canoe-sterners. Cool picture!


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hard to choose...


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

*Night Shot*



SecondWindNC said:


> Really hard to pick just two.


I stand by the "only two" rule. I think it's great how many have contributed photos so far. (If you post three, then you are only allowed 1.5 photos for the next two years...).

BTW, I like your night shot on the docks. Last summer at Roche Harbor in the San Juans, a power boat had it underwater lights turned on after nightfall. My wife and kids were transfixed for over a half hour by the teaming nocturnal life that were illuminated under water. It was like an aquarium.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Off Mamaroneck, NY*

Double-ender. Western Long Island Sound. Flying French flag.


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

Demariscove, Coastal Maine









Jewel Island, Casco Bay, Maine
Early season belly scratch....


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*09 Summer vacation*

Cuttyhunk...overnight...would do it again!









"On a sunny afternoon...in the summertime"


----------

